# Do You Need Crew This Monday - Thursday?



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If you are going deep / over-night the 28th - 30th and need experienced crew, send me a PM or text me. (I can do it all from catching, cleaning and gas, etc.)

Bernard
(713) 419-8352


----------

